# Mitfahrt Norwegen Hitra Froya Juni 2022



## Ostseekapitän (27. März 2021)

Wir sind komplett. Erledigt.


----------



## Ostseekapitän (4. Mai 2021)

Juni geht nicht mehr. Erst ab Juli.


----------



## Ostseekapitän (4. Mai 2021)

Ich meinte für die Ostseeangelei erst wieder im Juli.


----------

